# SV some sirloin steaks but have a problem



## smokininidaho (Jan 22, 2021)

I want to sous vide some sirloin steaks but have a problem. I like mine medium rare and wife likes hers well done. New to sous vide, so would I just sear hers longer or?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 22, 2021)

smokininidaho said:


> I want to sous vide some sirloin steaks but have a problem. I like mine medium rare and wife likes hers well done. New to sous vide, so would I just sear hers longer or?  Thanks for any advice.


Looks like you all ready have the answer.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 22, 2021)

Yep I think your on the right track.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 22, 2021)

smokininidaho said:


> I want to sous vide some sirloin steaks but have a problem. I like mine medium rare and wife likes hers well done. New to sous vide, so would I just sear hers longer or?  Thanks for any advice.


Yes you’ll want to sear hers longer.  You should run the Sous vide at 120-125 for That process then sear off the steaks to final temp. Make sure to dry the meat off once out of the SV before searing.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah the bottom one in 

 dirtsailor2003
 pic is where you suggest they just eat the chicken....LOL!
Jim


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 22, 2021)

smokininidaho said:


> I want to sous vide some sirloin steaks but have a problem. I like mine medium rare and wife likes hers well done. New to sous vide, so would I just sear hers longer or?  Thanks for any advice.


Yep.


----------



## billy brown (Jan 22, 2021)

Same situation in my house and we love sous vide steak. I just start with my wife's steak at her desired temperature and give it an hour or so head start. Then I dial down the temp to 133 and throw my steak in with hers for an hour and fifteen. Yes, hers is in there for a while but that's no problem. I sear them quickly together and we both get what we want.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 22, 2021)

So I have to be the guy that suggests a new wife?   

Same issue here...  Daughters are cool tho.


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 22, 2021)

billy brown said:


> Same situation in my house and we love sous vide steak. I just start with my wife's steak at her desired temperature and give it an hour or so head start. Then I dial down the temp to 133 and throw my steak in with hers for an hour and fifteen. Yes, hers is in there for a while but that's no problem. I sear them quickly together and we both get what we want.


Thanks everyone for your replies. I like your idea billy mainly because  I don't want to burn the hell out of it and dry it out, not sure if that would happen. Would not be a problem to do the steaks the way you stated. I was planning to do mine medium rare 130 for 4 hours before searing. I saw a guys post that he says he goes up to 10 hours on sirloin steaks as they come out really tender, that may be a little overkill not sure, any thoughts on this?


----------



## billy brown (Jan 22, 2021)

smokininidaho said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies. I like your idea billy mainly because  I don't want to burn the hell out of it and dry it out, not sure if that would happen. Would not be a problem to do the steaks the way you stated. I was planning to do mine medium rare 130 for 4 hours before searing. I saw a guys post that he says he goes up to 10 hours on sirloin steaks as they come out really tender, that may be a little overkill not sure, any thoughts on this?


I don't do too much sirloin, maybe that's why my times are shorter, but I reckon you'd be fine with a few hours at each temp. I just find that the texture gets a little weird if it's in the tub too long.


----------



## sandyut (Jan 22, 2021)

thats how I make it work.   mine barely touches the pan, wifes cooks to 140 ish to keep her happy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2021)

I usually just cook them all rare & the folks that like med or done. I either nuke them for 20-45 seconds or if you want you can put them on the grill. I also use a weed burner to put a crust on them.
Al


----------



## zwiller (Jan 22, 2021)

If you look around there are 2 camps on SV for steaks.  Some say SV steaks best thing ever and others that SV makes no real difference.  I tend to think the latter and have never tried.  What say you?


----------



## billy brown (Jan 22, 2021)

I think sous vide shines for a nice thick steak. It's hard for me to get that edge to edge perfect doneness on the grill with a real thick steak.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 22, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I usually just cook them all rare & the folks that like med or done. I either nuke them for 20-45 seconds or if you want you can put them on the grill. I also use a weed burner to put a crust on them.
> Al




^^^What Al Said!!^^^

Bear


----------

